# Ibo world championship



## unks24 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am certain there will be some bashers. I just wanted to say thank you to the IBO and Ellicotbtville for their hard work and agreat time with some very challenging courses. Fantastic job to all involved.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Who won ?


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Levi is in 1st going into Shootoffs Sunday.Danny right on his tail. Art Brown leading Senior Pro.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Not done yet....Top five scores in each class shoot 10 more targets on Sunday..


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks but didn't know ibo had a shoot off


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Luv2shoot3D said:


> Thanks but didn't know ibo had a shoot off


Only at the IBO World Championship .


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Just saw Levi Morgan won. Was my first time shooting at worlds, difficult courses but had a great time and pleased with my finish.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

Got to give a big hand to joby shaw for finishing second by one point to levi. Good job


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Hats off to the IBO and Holiday Valley Resort, Had a great time and shot with some good guys. Was nice to talk with old friends and new. And thank you mother nature for one shoot with no rain.
Ellicottville is a nice little town.
No complaints.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

hoosierredneck said:


> Got to give a big hand to joby shaw for finishing second by one point to levi. Good job


Not to mention Joby did this by shooting 9 up in the 10 target shootdown, congrats to all of the final groups..


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks to holiday valley for a nice and challenging shoot


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Congrats to Glenn Talley MCBH worlds winner .


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Great shoot and a great place to have it! Excellent weather!


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

The IBO and Holiday Valley did a great job this year, and the beautiful weather topped it off! Too bad it's not staying at this location next year.


----------



## AFC-Hazelwood (Apr 19, 2009)

Which Mathews is Joby shooting?


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

AFC-Hazelwood said:


> Which Mathews is Joby shooting?


Chill x


----------



## AFC-Hazelwood (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Huntin Hard.


----------



## Sbay (Feb 28, 2003)

HardcoreArchery said:


> The IBO and Holiday Valley did a great job this year, and the beautiful weather topped it off! Too bad it's not staying at this location next year.


I totally agree it was a great time and love Ellicottville


----------



## stark815 (Jan 30, 2009)

Was absolutely awesome. Great shoot and was very well ran. Looking forward to next year now.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

The best part is E-Ville loves having us there so we will be back.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes, its one of the few times in the summer that they get to jack up their hotel rates


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

You be there next year.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

nochance said:


> Yes, its one of the few times in the summer that they get to jack up their hotel rates


No Winter is when they get to do that. I never said E-Ville was a cheap town to go to. Besides if you look around there are plenty of places to stay from motels [Holiday Inn X-press in Salamanca is only 10 minutes from the shoot] to renting a condo to even some of the houses can be rented by contacting a local real estate agent.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

no when i went to the worlds is when they did that(few years back, not this year). The hotel had one rate for participants and a lower rate for others. had aguy in the next room over that paid ~70$ for his room. he was there to mountain bike. We were quoted that price but when we checked out and paid they just about doubled it.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

I thought it was more costly at Seven Springs, which is where we are headed next.


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes seven springs is very expensive if you stay right there. I liked E-ville a lot better and spent way less money.


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

Split a condo with 9 other people= 3 nights for a total of $185 each, $145 for 3 meals a day for 3 days, some vendor purchases for a total on 3 days of $375.00 plus $87 entry
Weekend full of fun and seeing old friends for under $500
Priceless


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

NYS REP said:


> Split a condo with 9 other people= 3 nights for a total of $185 each, $145 for 3 meals a day for 3 days, some vendor purchases for a total on 3 days of $375.00 plus $87 entry
> Weekend full of fun and seeing old friends for under $500
> Priceless




+$150 to $200 for gas there and back


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

I paid 731.00 for the hole week at elecotville. Called seven springs and there rate for the week was 1300 you want to talk about ho is raking ho


----------



## yamaha (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats to all the Michigan shooters the made the top 5 finals on Sunday 21 in all made those finals.great job guys and gals.Must be due to great coaches like me.L.O.L.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

The one thing I can say about EVL the weather has been fantastic !


----------

